# oophaga histrionica



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

So one of my students brought in a picture of several of these guys. What morphs aare available in the US hobby? Everything I am seeing is UK. there are some BEAUTIFUL morphs of these guys.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

post some pics, there quite a lot!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not sure what morphs are available... but here's a thread with a bit of good info on where to start if you are looking to get any... just don't go reading too deep into it, gets kinda off topic.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/91824-oophaga-histrionicus.html

They are around, but incredibly hard to come by.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's sort of like the old saying ... "If you have to ask, you can't afford it."

s 


carola1155 said:


> ... They are around, but incredibly hard to come by.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Work but here is a picture of the frogs in question. More specifically the baby Blue Frog. My web browser here at school will not allow me to upload to Photobucket.

www.DartFrog.tk - Oophaga histrionica


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Out of those 8 frogs, the only one I know is available in the US is the redhead histos (pic 3).


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

All 8 are available in the U.S if you know where to look...

D


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Dont you just love seeing all these frogs you cant have.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

And where wwould that be lol


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Redheads are the most common in the US. The saddlebacks are available but very hard to come by. Those koi are sylvatica, not histrionica, and if they're in the hobby at all then they're not legal....


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Redheads are the most common in the US. The saddlebacks are available but very hard to come by. Those koi are sylvatica, not histrionica, and if they're in the hobby at all then they're not legal....


Exactly, most histronica are in fact illegal.

D


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Exactly, most histronica are in fact illegal.
> 
> D


Hence "not available in the US" as far as we are concerned.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Hence "not available in the US" as far as we are concerned.


Yea, I guess your right.

D


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Exactly, most histronica are in fact illegal.
> 
> D


Yes, but a few of us ARE lucky to be working with offspring from those imported in the late '80s.... There are some morphs that are legal, but those are even more rare than just "any old histrionica."

New lines of redheads, saddleback, bullseyes, etc, are of absolutely illegal. The European imports are in some ways legal because they have been laundered, but still count as smuggled frogs. The only legal/ethical histos are those that are from frogs imported before countries like Columbia shut down exports. Same with sylvatica with the exception of the understory Paru.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

So do any of you lucky hobbisests have pictures of your histos? The student that brought these pictures in is mildly autistic and has made a real connection with my hobby. He woukd love to see some pictures of actual pet frogs!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/89129-paru-update.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/81925-show-me-your-paru.html


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jake, the Koi, narino, el pagan (or a variation thereof) DID come in to the US before they would have been considered illegal. i believe whitefoot histrionicus is what they were going by. granted, the chances of ever getting one (progeny of one of the first imports) in a collection, much less a pair,... infinitesimally small.

james


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

WC Histrionicus were imported legally throughout the 90's legally and in HUGE #'s. Much like all the WC CR pumilio, the large majority of them perished due to lack of sound knowledge on their needs, care, and how to establish WC pdf's. You'd pee your pants if you saw the prices they were going for too. About the price of current wc auratus.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

pdfCrazy said:


> WC Histrionicus were imported legally throughout the 90's legally and in HUGE #'s. Much like all the WC CR pumilio, the large majority of them perished due to lack of sound knowledge on their needs, care, and how to establish WC pdf's. You'd pee your pants if you saw the prices they were going for too. About the price of current wc auratus.


Yeah those were what I started with, and stuck with egg feeders since then.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

$12ea back then...

D


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

james67 said:


> Jake, the Koi, narino, el pagan (or a variation thereof) DID come in to the US before they would have been considered illegal. i believe whitefoot histrionicus is what they were going by. granted, the chances of ever getting one (progeny of one of the first imports) in a collection, much less a pair,... infinitesimally small.
> 
> james


I've been trying to locate some for some time now, I've been led to believe they have been lost to the hobby.... Although if you have information to the contrary, feel free to PM me


----------

